# New to the forum have some pics of my work



## cwt (May 28, 2010)

bushbuck just went home

















Doe









black bear rug








Deer just mounted up









Thanks for looking and looking forward to chatting with everyone.
Doug


----------



## cwt (May 28, 2010)

Sorry the darn pics are so big. I can figure that out.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Resize to 480 x 360, on photobucket or a photoshop program. Work looks great.:darkbeer:

Welcome to the site:darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Cool mounts. THanks for sharing and welcome to AT.


----------



## Garth (Nov 23, 2009)

doe with the butterfly looks great.


----------



## cwt (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for the comments


----------



## kwhit (Jan 8, 2010)

*Newbie to A/T*

WELCOME TO A/T:wav: Those photo's are of some FANTASTIC MOUNTS !:mg:


----------

